# ERROR: net.eth1 stopped by something else

## widremann

When I go to restart net.eth1 now, I frequently (but not always) get this message.  The only solution I've found is to zap the service, then manually kill wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli, and then proceed to do a start.  Suffice it to say, this is unacceptable.  The service has NOT been stopped by anything, it is running just fine, but rc seems to get confused.  Is anyone else having this problem and do they have any solutions?

----------

## widremann

BUMP.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lspci -v

```

----------

